# Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetimes.



## eversleep (Oct 7, 2011)

What the title says. Try to be specific and stuff.

What follows next may be tl;dr, you've been warned.

I really want a teleporter. Modern technological deficiencies aside, I've been thinking about this a good long while. There's plenty of loopholes to be thought of with this, like for example, you could teleport yourself into your next-door neighbor's shower and rape them while they bathe. But I think I've got it covered.

I'm picturing a cellphone-like device with a touchscreen and all that jazz. You can't just pick one up at Wal-Mart; you would need to go to a government-certified vendor. There would be a registration process, requiring your ID and Social Security and birth certificate and all of that. Once you finally do get your hands on it, only you could initiate transport. It would scan your fingerprint/whatever for DNA each time you requested to be teleported, so that if stolen, the thief couldn't use it. Maybe a retina-scan would even be more secure, so that the only way someone else could use it is if they gouged out your eyeball. So, now that you have one, you can go surprise your neighbor in the shower, right!?

No, you wouldn't be able to teleport there. Those of you who take public transportation know that there are usually bus stops every so often on a bus route, and you need to get on/off the bus at one of these, you can't just go to the exact location you want. This would work the same way. Every street would have some teleport spots, the number depending on the length of the street and if there are public buildings there or just private residencies. So a little walking would likely still be required. Big "important" buildings and popular tourist destinations may even have a teleport spot in the lobby. Now, what if two people teleported to the same spot at the exact same time? Would their bodies fuse together!? No, one of the people would get a "Traffic, please wait" message, and would be required to wait until the spot is clear. For places like Disneyworld, this could take a while, but hey, so would travelling. I assume places like this would have around 10 teleport spots near the front gate, to speed things up. 

Speaking of Disneyworld, couldn't you just teleport inside the park and not have to pay to get in!? No. There would be teleport spots inside the park; you would need to gain access to these. Upon paying for your ticket at the front gate, they would scan your teleporter device and give you a "temporary access code", which would allow you to teleport within the park until the park closes that day. The code would then expire, no longer able to be used. I imagine they'd have some sort of three-day pass or something like that for it though, but you would still only be able to go in the park when it's open. Upon closing for the day, the teleport spots would shut off.

How about teleporting to foreign countries!? Japan, here I come!! No. Well, yes. Again, permission needed. I imagine a process similar to getting a passport or visa, depending on what is necessary to get into said country. You'd need to sign up for a special access card or something, which gets coded into your device and allows you to go to another country. Even after this, at first you'd only be able to teleport to one spot within that country, similar to an international airport but without airplanes. Upon being checked and all that stuff, to make sure you're who you claim to be and not a terrorist and all that, your device is scanned or whatever once again, and you are given access to all the teleport spots within that country. Upon inquiring to go back home, you'd need to go back to the international teleport spot, and go through the process of international travel once again. When arriving back home, you'll notice that you can no longer just go to any spot in Japan; you'd need to go through the process each time you foreign-travel. 

What if I want my friends to travel with me, but they don't have a transporter? You can travel together using one transporter. Their fingerprint/whatever and DNA will be scanned, where they can be added to your friends list. Once on this list, they are able to teleport with you. And of course, they can be removed from this list as well. However, they could not use your device on their own. You'd still need to be the one to initiate teleportation. I imagine a limit of 6 or so people per teleport, to avoid overload on one device. And for people who can't afford teleporters, or have too many people traveling with them, there could be public teleportation stations, where an initiator ("pilot") would temporarily register you onto their device, and you teleport with them to your destination. Of course, you'd probably have to pay for this too. But it's like the difference between getting an airplane ticket and buying a plane. 

If lost of stolen, GPS could find your device upon being reported. As long as you prove that you are the owner of the missing device. Keep in mind, no one else can use your device, so the only reason someone would steal it would be to make sure you don't teleport anywhere, for some reason. Also, if someone uses their teleporter for criminal activities, like stealing, an archive can be kept that chronicles what devices were at a particular spot at a certain time. To prevent too much space from being taken up, it'd only be kept for a week, so as long as a crime was reported within a week, it could be traced to somebody. Any criminal records would look bad, of course, and could result in a permanent ban from the teleportation service. 

I think I've almost covered everything. But what about hackers!? They hack into everything, they'll find a way to abuse this! Keep in mind, this teleportation service is not just a device; it's a whole entire network. The network is required to use the device. If someone hacks your device to respond to their retina-scan instead of yours, and tries to use your device, it won't work. The device will say that the person being scanned is the owner, but in the network, that device is registered to someone else. An error will occur. And what if they hack into the network!? Unlikely. This thing would be guarded heavier than Fort Knox, with people watching it 24/7. 

Okay, but what about natural disasters!? This could ruin the teleport spots and stuff! Yeah, a hurricane could come along and render the equipment useless until fixed. It is expensive. That's life. Power lines go down to, gotta wait until they're fixed. Cars and buses get destroyed. Gotta get new ones. Not much can be done about this, except trying to protect the stuff as much as possible by putting stormproof shelters around them. 

And that's pretty much it. Questions? Find any flaws?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A mute button

for people


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Hoverboards
[/thread]


----------



## Zenia (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

tl;dr


However, I would like to have a device that can clearly record dreams (as though they were a movie) so that we can watch them again with a waking brain.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A time machine; there are an _awful _lot of screw-ups I've brought on myself, and it would be nice to be able to go back and make them right.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

This is where I could explain how teleportation across space breaches the casuality principle, but I won't bother going into detail.

You know what I would love, though? The ability to summon a militant feminist. In a boring conversation? Just introduce your friend.

More seriously? Neural hubs.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A way of importing copies of human minds into software. Eg. Put your friend's mind into the head of a computer-game character. Alternatively, you could have 'desktop professor' which is where you have a copy of the mind of each leading expert on a range of topics for easy reference.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



SIX said:


> This is where I could explain how teleportation across space breaches the casuality principle, but I won't bother going into detail.
> 
> More seriously? Neural hubs.


Well in my post, I wasn't going into the technical details, just the details that would make the teleportation system safe and legal. I'd actually like if you explained the casuality principle, since I have no idea what this is. 

Also, what's a nerual hub?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Kihari said:


> A time machine; there are an _awful _lot of screw-ups I've brought on myself, and it would be nice to be able to go back and make them right.



But you've already screwed up, so you can't go back and fix it, otherwise it would have been fixed in advance because you'd come back to fix it, which means when you grew up, you wouldn't have needed to fix it, so wouldn't have, meaning you'd have had the mistakes in your life, so you'd go back in time to fix them, but then you'd grow up having not had the mistakes and no need to fix them.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Ah time paradoxes. I'd just want a (hovering/flying) time machine (with an invisibility shield) to go observe how things happened.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A device that recognizes anxiety and neutralizes it. I wager this would sell quite well.


----------



## Azure (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> A mute button
> 
> for people


I call it a gun, but it works really well. And you get pretty colors with it to boot c:

Also, suicide booths. I'd also call that a gun, but sometimes I'd rather just put a quarter in and keep the mess to a minimum.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Azure said:


> I call it a gun, but it works really well. And you get pretty colors with it to boot c:
> 
> Also, suicide booths. I'd also call that a gun, but sometimes I'd rather just put a quarter in and keep the mess to a minimum.


A guy in Australia made one to commit suicide, the police obviously have it locked up though.


----------



## Azure (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



CannonFodder said:


> A guy in Australia made one to commit suicide, the police obviously have it locked up though.


Brb, going to Australia for graet justice.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Floating buildings.
Something that allows you to breathe underwater.
Something that allows you to record dreams.
Something that allows you to erase your own memories.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



eversleep said:


> Well in my post, I wasn't going into the technical details, just the details that would make the teleportation system safe and legal. I'd actually like if you explained the casuality principle, since I have no idea what this is.
> 
> Also, what's a nerual hub?



The causality principle is the statement that "things have causes". Instant teleportation involves either making somebody appear somewhere without any cause behind it, or by breaking the speed of light; and in any case, if you want to teleport a large and complex thing like a human body, you'd have to break the Uncertainty principle to plot the positions and velocities of... yada fucking yada. BASICALLY SPEAKING, teleportation can't happen like sci-fi wants it to. 

A neural hub is a chip or circuitry that's embedded in or on the brain, which - if made safe - has the potential to increase the potential and scope of the human brain's functions by quite a significant amount. Imagine being able to communicate using your thoughts, as your neural lace transmitted them to a friend - think MSN, but mentally.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Camera contacts is something I would love to see. So you can take a picture of exactly what you're seeing. When you blink, it would initiate the camera to go off. Maybe it can also be controlled with a wireless remote at hand.

Don't know how you would export the pictures, though. Wireless, too?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



eversleep said:


> What the title says. Try to be specific and stuff.
> 
> What follows next may be tl;dr, you've been warned.
> 
> I really want a teleporter. Modern technological deficiencies aside, I've been thinking about this a good long while. There's plenty of loopholes to be thought of with this, like for example, you could teleport yourself into your next-door neighbor's shower and rape them while they bathe. But I think I've got it covered.



I would never want to use a teleporter. You know why? Because it essentially would KILL you. You would be scanned and your atoms would be replicated so an exact copy would be created at the other end and the original you would be vaporized an instant later. You would experience it as just a jump from one place to another because of course it would scan every neuron in your brain. But is the new version of you really you, or just a clone with your thoughts and memories? And what if something went wrong and your 'data' got corrupted and you materialized missing an arm? Or just never re-materialized at all? Keep in mind even one error in your DNA could result in horrible cancers or other diseases. Yeah no thank you, I'll take a shuttlecraft.

(yeah I watch too much Star Trek) :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Space travel/sustainable space colonies. Plus a bunch of other stuff that has to do with space. 

...

I like space.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A laser beam that can scratch my ass from space

That and virtual reality


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

My number one wish is a holodeck. I NEED A GOD DAMN HOLODECK!

oh the sex that would happen... so much sex :V

Oh, and being able to make audio and visual recordings of anything by just thinking of it. Or controlling a computer by thought. I have so many ideas I have trouble expressing sometimes.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



greg-the-fox said:


> My number one wish is a holodeck. I NEED A GOD DAMN HOLODECK!
> 
> oh the sex that would happen... so much sex :V



Minus the sex this is totally my second wish after living on mars.


----------



## Xenke (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A detector that finds things that you have lost, no matter what type of thing it is. God, I could always use one of those.

Also, a way to beam knowledge directly to someone. Not for the sake of education, but for the sake of "stop being dumb, all your facts are wrong, please listen to me so that you'll be less stupid and I won't hate you".

Also, pretty much everything in GITS. I want that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Xenke said:


> A detector that finds things that you have lost, no matter what type of thing it is. God, I could always use one of those.


Oh man I cannot tell you how many times I have wished for this :V
Everything I own should have GPS tracking, but only accessible to me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A machine that would make humanity obsolete and would eventually cause a technological singularity.

That's what I want.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A bureaucracy that actually works.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Food in pill form and pills in food form


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Something to completely eliminate fatigue with no ill effects. About a third of your life is spent doing absolutely nothing, being rid of the need to sleep would be great for us all.



I think men and women would lead happier lives if they were spent entirely whilst sleeping.

Imagine the crazy shit humanity could come up with, if we were all in REM sleep for 24 hours a day, and our ideas and actions were recorded and analyzed by computers?

If every day was a long, lucid dream.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Xenke said:


> A detector that finds things that you have lost, no matter what type of thing it is. God, I could always use one of those.



dude, i think that's called a metal detector and a GPS. phones sometime too with some crazy tracking ability apps they have nowadays that use our satellites to pick the signals up from.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Xenke said:


> A detector that finds things that you have lost, no matter what type of thing it is. God, I could always use one of those.



I thought of this when I was 8. It usually comes about whenever you feel this extreme urge to just know where something is, and you'd give anything for that information.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I want Unicorns to be real.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Azure said:


> I want Unicorns to be real.



So you can kill them all for their horns which have extraordinary curative properties, have a monopoly on them and charge millions apiece?


----------



## Sar (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

User-Teleportation SmartPhone app.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> So you can kill them all for their horns which have extraordinary curative properties, have a monopoly on them and charge millions apiece?


No, so I can feed them apples and hay and give them brushies and we can have Unicorn times together?


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Azure said:


> No, so I can feed them apples and hay and give them brushies and we can have Unicorn times together?



Actually he merely wants to use them to create attack robots.


Invention: Cheap and easy travel, so people who complain about their country can get out.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Personally, I save 47% of my income because the things I want to purchase have not been invented yet.

I'd love a computer that worked like they do in the movies, where everything is a futuristic cyberscape. Even the act of opening a folder is an intense and unforgettable experience.

[yt]gHJuIeZFE4I[/yt]

I can't figure out the forum tags, but it starts around 4:45 in.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Rilvor said:


> Invention: Cheap and easy travel, so people who complain about their country can get out.


Travel is already affordable for most people, at least in the First World. It's immigration laws that need streamlining; good luck with that. 


Also I would like some kind of translator for animals, it would make it easier to care for them.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Body swap/regeneration device. FOREVER WAR!


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Body swap/regeneration device. FOREVER WAR!


Or Captain Ginyu.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Azure said:


> Or Captain Ginyu.



Body of a bear, mind of a person, the ultimate killing beast!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I'd like scientists to invent magic.


----------



## Enwon (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Here's my list:

1. A cell-regenerative therapy that works for any part of the body, preventing aging and delaying death.

2. A very highly programmed virtual reality version of the world, down to each molecule, where one could make people with the same psychology as real world people, and then use it for experiments on sociological trends.  This one would take an excessively long time to create, and would likely have missing programming and other things to work out for years, but would ultimately be able to create a model to test various ideas.

3. A luxury hotel drifting a few hundred miles above the Earth.

4. CGI in films being perfected to the point where it's possible to create a film entirely in CGI, and have it look completely real.

5. A method of learning which involves not having to be conscious to absorb information.  The method also has to work at a fairly high speed, higher than that of public schools.

6. A virtual reality console which completely immerses an individual into a virtual reality in all senses.

7. An internet for the virtual reality console mentioned above.

8. The cure to cancer.

9. A device allowing for mind-reading and telepathy. 


Odds are, a lot of these inventions would have serious implications for society, some of which aren't good.  But it'd be interesting to see what happens in a society with this kind of technology.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I'd like to see the whole world be exactly like the Jetsons. I mean after all, that was what our world was supposed to be like by now.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Enwon said:


> 4. CGI in films being perfected to the point where it's possible to create a film entirely in CGI, and have it look completely real.



MICHAL BAY PRESENTS: MICHALBAYSPLOSIONS VI: ESPLOSIONEST EXPLOSIONS OF EXPLOSATUDE.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Ad Hoc said:


> Also I would like some kind of translator for animals, it would make it easier to care for them.



It would make it impossible for you to eat any living thing again.

"No, Ad Hoc, don't eat me! I looooove yoooooou. :["


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Zenia said:


> Ah time paradoxes. I'd just want a (hovering/flying) time machine (with an invisibility shield) to go observe how things happened.



In other words, you'd want one of these:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/TARDIS1.jpg




Vaelarsa said:


> Floating buildings.*
> Something that allows you to breathe underwater.
> *Something that allows you to record dreams.
> Something that allows you to erase your own memories.



Oh, you mean something like this:  http://www.divers-supply.com/SCUBA-GEAR-C212.aspx

http://www.padi.com/scuba/scuba-gear/intro-to-scuba-dive-equipment/default.aspx




Alstor said:


> Camera contacts is something I would love to see. So you can take a picture of exactly what you're seeing. *When you blink, it would initiate the camera to go off.* Maybe it can also be controlled with a wireless remote at hand.
> 
> Don't know how you would export the pictures, though. Wireless, too?



Just make sure you don't blink while you're taking a whiz.




Commie Bat said:


> An "end the world" button *and something that makes certain people "disappear"*.



Read this story:  http://books.google.com/books?id=Y_...AEwBg#v=onepage&q=the hog belly honey&f=false




Xenke said:


> A detector that finds things that you have lost, no matter what type of thing it is. God, I could always use one of those.
> 
> Also, a way to beam knowledge directly to someone. Not for the sake of education, but for the sake of "stop being dumb, all your facts are wrong, please listen to me so that you'll be less stupid and I won't hate you".*
> 
> Also, pretty much everything in GITS. I want that.*



I'd like that, too.  What with the way my body is deteriorating, I could use a replacement that can't get sick.


Oh, yeah, my turn:  I'd want to see a zero-point power source, a device the size of a coffee-can that could power an entire city for ten-thousand-plus years.  Better yet, a golfball-sized unit that could power my home, and another to power my car... my hovercar.  So, no more PG&E bill, no more need for gasoline, can "fly" my vehicle anywhere in the world (no range limitations)... yeah, that would be the ticket!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A surgical breakthrough that would give me wings/the power to fly by any means

Also, an eversleep repellent


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Something to SURELY cheer me up on crappy days.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A hand-held gun that fires sharks with laser beams attached to their heads and plays death metal when ever the gun is fired.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Something to SURELY cheer me up on crappy days.



We already have it. My precense.

Bask. B)


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Gibby said:


> We already have it. My precense.
> 
> Bask. B)



What's that? is it like incense?


----------



## Vega (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Teleportation devices.
Gene-splicing(Like in Batman: Beyond)
Virtual Reality


----------



## Sar (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Portal gun.
/thread


----------



## eversleep (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



This is Tides said:


> Also, an eversleep repellent


That's not nice, and it already exists... sort of.

~Bugs. I'm deathly afraid of most bugs. My friend had one crawling on his shirt and I wouldn't go near him.
~Job applications. I've explained this one before.
~Raisins, olives, seafood, various other types of food.
~Most bodily fluids that could be considered "gross".
~Mean thug-looking people.

That's all I can think of right now. If you meant an online repelant, the only thing I can think of is load this site up with lots of graphics and stuff, it'll freeze my computer.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



eversleep said:


> That's all I can think of right now. If you meant an online repelant, the only thing I can think of is load this site up with lots of graphics and stuff, it'll freeze my computer.



Mods/admins, this statement right here should be enough to convince you to re-enable image posting in Off Topic and Rants.

YOU KNOW WHAT MUST BE DONE.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Portable, widely-available bloodcheckers to know for certain what we're currently fighting, what antibodies we have to which diseases, what blood types we have, parasites, red blood cell count, blood sugar levels, and our viral "payload".

And yes, I know doctor's offices have blood tests and diabetics lancet their veins to get a blood sugar level. But something that combines the handheld nature and affordability of a diabetic's hematology machine with the comprehensiveness of a doctor's model. Bars, for instance, could use these bloodcheckers to provide an accurate BAC level to make sure that customers aren't drunk before they drive again.

I actually got the idea from a Furry writer named KM Hirosaki, whose works have handheld blood-checkers used in his "Blue Forest" series


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Inventions....
A device that makes my birds less cool
Not even silly hats can make a budgie less pimp as hell
[yt]Vb-L_GmD3yg[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



eversleep said:


> That's not nice,


Usually i feel guilty after saying somewhat harsh things, but that gave me the urge to do more harm.





> and it already exists... sort of.


 would it happen to be--nah i'm not even gonna try, i feel guilty going on--ohp, nevermind you beat me to it apparently





> ~Bugs. I'm deathly afraid of most bugs. My friend had one crawling on his shirt and I wouldn't go near him.~Job applications. I've explained this one before.~Raisins, olives, seafood, various other types of food.


 So far, nothing i could criticize-





> ~Most bodily fluids that could be considered "gross".


 as i understand it, you're gay, so get over it and start swallowin' 





> ~Mean thug-looking people.


 sometimes i wonder if you're lying about your age.





> That's all I can think of right now. If you meant an online repelant, the only thing I can think of is load this site up with lots of graphics and stuff, it'll freeze my computer.


 Don't. tempt. me. Anywayyyysss....another invention I'd like to see is prolly just plexiglass marching drums with built in lights. probably a near possibility, but still.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A portal gun and long fall boots.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



This is Tides said:


> Usually i feel guilty after saying somewhat harsh things, but that gave me the urge to do more harm.


Why? ;(  





> as i understand it, you're gay, so get over it and start swallowin'


I was mostly referring to piss, shit, sweat, mucus, vomit, blood... didn't think about semen. Also a lot of people don't like to swallow.  Anyway I'm not afraid of jizz as long as there's no diseases in it.  





> sometimes i wonder if you're lying about your age.


No... why? Who isn't afraid of thug-looking people? Maybe some tough guys who can defend themselves. I can't, so I need to be on the lookout for people that look suspicious.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A robotic sex slave that is a twin of me and isn't creepy uncanny-valley



eversleep said:


> Why? ;(  I was mostly referring to piss, shit, sweat, mucus, vomit, blood... didn't think about semen. Also a lot of people don't like to swallow.  Anyway I'm not afraid of jizz as long as there's no diseases in it.  No... why? Who isn't afraid of thug-looking people? Maybe some tough guys who can defend themselves. I can't, so I need to be on the lookout for people that look suspicious.


 
Here
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/6126/howtospotagunk.jpg


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

An improbability drive.

Oh, and a large, weight-shifting Keytar blade that draws power from an internal black hole / wormhole combination to fire varying levels of anti-matter and pure energy AND morphs time and space in it's wake.


----------



## BRN (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



TechnoGypsy said:


> internal black hole / wormhole combination to fire varying levels of anti-matter and pure energy AND morphs time and space in it's wake.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## israfur (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Companion cubes and portal guns.damnit omg sarukai beat me to it! D: Ah well great minds think alike..


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



BetrayerOfNihil said:


> So we can be crunchy and taste good without the need for ketchup?


Doh!  I meant Gene SPLICING.  >_<


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Someone should make a machine where you can actually be in a game and play through it as if you're the main character. You just slip a cd or cartridge of the game you want to play in (ps3, xbox, N64 games, etc.) and go inside the machine. The machine is voice activated, so for example, if you want to pause the game, you just yell pause. If you want to end the game, yell end game, and so forth. It would be so cool to stomp on enemies in a mario game, shoot zombies in resident evil, and beat people up in street fighter, all done with you and this machine. It will feel like you're actually there! And then when you get a game over, the machine will turn off and you will return back to reality. I know this is so complicated, and  I doubt anybody would make something like this, but a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I want to see glasses that change the entire world! Imagine being able to view the world in Black and White or with only primary colors. Maybe you want to see dead people wandering around or you'd like just a little more attractive people to look at when standing in line at the DMV. Would be fun, right?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I would love to see the stuff that's in Deus Ex actually happen, that would be so BA. o.o


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



CannotWait said:


> *I want to see glasses that change the entire world!* Imagine being able to view the world in Black and White or with only primary colors. Maybe you want to see dead people wandering around or you'd like just a little more attractive people to look at when standing in line at the DMV. Would be fun, right?



If you like that idea, watch this film:  http://vimeo.com/7306050


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Roose Hurro said:


> If you like that idea, watch this film:  http://vimeo.com/7306050



I don't think I like that idea anymore.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A supersonic airliner that allows people to fly across the Atlantic in less than four hours - oh, wait.

Okay, let's try again.

How about a spacecraft that can carry more than three people, lands like a normal aircraft on a runway, and can be re-used for more than one flight - bugger.

Er...

I suppose I should be thankful that we've got computers which are small enough to fit into a single room now


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Mayfurr said:


> A supersonic airliner that allows people to fly across the Atlantic in less than four hours - oh, wait.
> 
> Okay, let's try again.
> 
> ...



How fucking old are you, anyway?


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> How fucking old are you, anyway?



Old enough to remember when Michael Jackson was *black* 

Though it's not my fault that the future which arrived wasn't the one that was promised, and that as far as supersonic flight and space travel are concerned we've gone _backwards..._


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



CannotWait said:


> I don't think I like that idea anymore.



This response, coupled with the expression of your avatar, is just golden...




Mayfurr said:


> A supersonic airliner that allows people to fly across the Atlantic in less than four hours - oh, wait.
> 
> Okay, let's try again.
> 
> ...



Actually, we've got computers small enough to fit in our pockets:  http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/prodserv/handheld.html


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I don't know if there are gonna be any new inventions but we always have this.

Is this not the best invention?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pMyYuyWFx8


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



This is Tides said:


> Also, an eversleep repellent



WHY IS THERE NO "HELL YA" BUTTON.

(In other words +1000)


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

When all people of all nations will realize that we are all not so different and put down their combined arms and aaaaahhhhh fuck it.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

imagine how progressed we'd be if there wasn't any religion


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Clayton said:


> imagine how progressed we'd be if there wasn't any religion



Not very far


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Antonin Scalia said:


> Not very far


yes we would. science is devils reation


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Clayton said:


> *yes we would.* science is devils reation



No we wouldn't, considering the very first scientists were priests.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Zenia said:


> tl;dr
> 
> 
> However, I would like to have a device that can clearly record dreams (as though they were a movie) so that we can watch them again with a waking brain.



Sorry I'm late to deliver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjDnYxJ0bo

This may very well become possible in the near future. Near future being within our lifetime.

Even if it's clustered and blurry like in the video, you can make out some parts. Sitting down and watching the actual thing crystal clear isn't as important as knowing that it was an actual thing your brain saw.

Well, at least that's my opinion.




Antonin Scalia said:


> When all people of all nations will realize that we are all not so different and put down their combined arms and aaaaahhhhh fuck it.



Imagine how primitive our technology would be without war and violence.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Here you go, Clayton:

http://www.adherents.com/people/100_scientists.html

http://wadsworth.com/history_d/spec...01c/content/amh1/readings/acosta_origins.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientist ...



> Knowledge about nature in Classical Antiquity was pursued by many kinds of scholars. Greek contributions to scienceâ€”including works of geometry and mathematical astronomy, early accounts of biological processes and catalogs of plants and animals, and theories of knowledge and learningâ€”were produced by philosophers and physicians, as well as practitioners of various trades. *These roles, and their associations with scientific knowledge, spread with the Roman Empire and, with the spread of Christianity became closely link to religious institutions in most of Europe.* Astrology and astronomy became an important area of knowledge, and the role of astronomer/astrologer developed with the support political and religions patronage. By the time of the medieval university system, knowledge was divide into the triviumâ€”philosophy, including natural philosophyâ€”and the quadriviumâ€”mathematics, including astronomy. Hence, the medieval analogs of scientists were often either philosophers or mathematicians. Knowledge of plants and animals was broadly the province of physicians.
> 
> Science in medieval Islam generated some new modes of developing natural knowledge, although still within the bounds of existing social roles such as philosopher and mathematician. Many proto-scientists from the Islamic Golden Age and medieval and Renaissance Europe are considered polymaths, in part because of the lack of anything corresponding to modern scientific disciplines. *Many of these early polymaths were also religious priests and theologians: for example, Alhazen and al-Biruni were mutakallimiin; the physician Avicenna was a hafiz; the physician Ibn al-Nafis was a hafiz, muhaddith and ulema; the botanist Otto Brunfels was a theologian and historian of Protestantism; the astronomer and physician Nicolaus Copernicus was a priest.*


----------



## Xenke (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Better cash registers.

Seriously.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

the matrix


----------



## eversleep (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



ryanleblanc said:


> WHY IS THERE NO "HELL YA" BUTTON.
> 
> (In other words +1000)


Stop being obnoxious, I'm not that bad.

Also, they should make a clone of Earth and place it right next to the original Earth, so we'd have two planets and we wouldn't be overpopulated anymore. Also more resources.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



eversleep said:


> Stop being obnoxious, I'm not that bad.
> 
> Also, they should make a clone of Earth and place it right next to the original Earth, so we'd have two planets and we wouldn't be overpopulated anymore. Also more resources.



We can also industrialize Mars so there's be much less pollution. :3


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Perhaps some kind of global network whereupon I could interact with people from anywhere at any time...?  

...wait. 


Hoverbikes?


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

The replicator and deflector shield.

The replicator will solve all world hunger, as well as remove the need for currency of any kind, simply because anything can be created by breaking down the core atoms and rebuilding them into what you desire. From the most complex engines to food, doesn't really matter how long it takes to do this either; seconds or days, all the same.

A deflector shield is the only means of harnessing not only immense amounts of energy, but solving a lot of problems. Think about being able to have a small star held for THE energy source. The only way to hold a sun would be with some sort of energy deflector, simply absorbing the excess amount of energy won't be the logical solution to harnessing a star for power. These types of shields could be the solution to space travel too, not just space debris impacting the craft (or planet protection from debris/radiation) but it could be used in a lot of ways. Even in medical the ability to create a sterile field is leaps ahead of what we have, or dams having these immensely powerful shields holding back the water as they repair the more permanent structure (or holding up entire skyscrapers as they repair the base supports and extend the life of these buildings indefinitely).


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Roose Hurro said:


> No we wouldn't, considering the very first scientists were priests.


Forgetting about the great library of alexandria? Yeah we could of have devices that we've only invented in the past 100-200 years back two thousand years ago. Like steam engines and flying machine concepts all lost, and mostly because of religious beliefs and (clearly) not scientists. We'd be much closer to having some of these futuristic ideas I bet.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Ishtar5 said:


> Perhaps some kind of global network whereupon I could interact with people from anywhere at any time...?
> 
> ...wait. *
> 
> ...



It's already here:

http://www.hover-bike.com/

http://www.gizmag.com/hoverbike/18813/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjtLdnFkTEg&feature=related




lilEmber said:


> *Forgetting about the great library of alexandria?* Yeah we could of have devices that we've only invented in the past 100-200 years back two thousand years ago. Like steam engines and flying machine concepts all lost, and mostly because of religious beliefs and (clearly) not scientists. We'd be much closer to having some of these futuristic ideas I bet.



Nope... are you forgetting what I just posted?  Tell me something... if we had all this technical knowledge back then, what was it doing in a library?  You know, rather than being used to make practical versions of such machines?  I'd say it had a lot to do with available materials and tools.  Not to mention, we already have some pretty slick tech, despite the loss of knowledge due to Alexandria burning.

Then we have this:

http://ehistory.osu.edu/world/articles/articleview.cfm?aid=9



> So who did burn the Library of Alexandria? Unfortunately most of the writers from Plutarch (who apparently blamed Caesar) to Edward Gibbons (a staunch atheist or deist who liked very much to blame Christians and blamed Theophilus) to Bishop Gregory (who was particularly anti-Moslem, blamed Omar) all had an axe to grind and consequently must be seen as biased. Probably everyone mentioned above had some hand in destroying some part of the Library's holdings. The collection may have ebbed and flowed as some documents were destroyed and others were added. For instance, Mark Antony was supposed to have given Cleopatra over 200,000 scrolls for the Library long after Julius Caesar is accused of burning it.



One of the other things you seem to be forgetting is how old the Library at Alexandria was:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Library_of_Alexandria



> The Royal Library of Alexandria, or Ancient Library of Alexandria, in Alexandria, Egypt, was the largest and most significant great library of the ancient world. It flourished under the patronage of the Ptolemaic dynasty and functioned as a major center of scholarship *from its construction in the 3rd century BC until the Roman conquest of Egypt in 30 BC*.



Here's another site you can reference:

http://www.bede.org.uk/library.htm


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Roose Hurro said:


> troll post


Cute.

We all know blueprints come before the device.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



lilEmber said:


> The replicator and deflector shield.The replicator will solve all world hunger, as well as remove the need for currency of any kind, simply because anything can be created by breaking down the core atoms and rebuilding them into what you desire. From the most complex engines to food, doesn't really matter how long it takes to do this either; seconds or days, all the same.


This should interest you.





lilEmber said:


> A deflector shield is the only means of harnessing not only immense amounts of energy, but solving a lot of problems. Think about being able to have a small star held for THE energy source. The only way to hold a sun would be with some sort of energy deflector, simply absorbing the excess amount of energy won't be the logical solution to harnessing a star for power. These types of shields could be the solution to space travel too, not just space debris impacting the craft (or planet protection from debris/radiation) but it could be used in a lot of ways. Even in medical the ability to create a sterile field is leaps ahead of what we have, or dams having these immensely powerful shields holding back the water as they repair the more permanent structure (or holding up entire skyscrapers as they repair the base supports and extend the life of these buildings indefinitely).



I'll simplify the science because I wrote it all out before the post monster ate it, but, you seem to be attributing a touch of magic to the idea of the deflector shield. Firstly, you haven't really described what one _is..._

First things first, fission and fusion power is by far the most efficient method of producing energy we currently have [and afaik, second only theoretically to annihilation power {antimatter}], but it's impossible to create a self-sustaining fission-energy generator akin to a star without a stellar-sized region of space. This is because (in short) stars require a delicate balance of gravity and radiation to maintain their fusion, and gravity can only be 'produced' by mass - meaning the star has to be 'big' to 'work'. 
As for space travel, it's unfortunate, but deflector shields are still Star-Trek era 'magic'. A moving object requires energy to slow down; to deflect it still takes energy. This amount of energy required is still going to be the same whether it's a deflector shield doing it, or a wedge of cheese; and the wedge of cheese would be a better option, because the duration of impact would be longer. This means that the force of impact is spread out over a longer time - whereas if a deflector shield works like a pin-ball bumper, the impact time is very short and a collossal impulse would be applied.
Concrete would be more efficient than a deflector shield for a dam if a shield needs to be constantly powered, and I really just don't know how a shield would actively maintain a building's integrity rather than just protecting it.



lilEmber said:


> Forgetting about the great library of alexandria? Yeah we could of have devices that we've only invented in the past 100-200 years back two thousand years ago. Like steam engines and flying machine concepts all lost, and mostly because of religious beliefs and (clearly) not scientists. We'd be much closer to having some of these futuristic ideas I bet.



No doubt we'd have been better off without a religious age of dogma - but stretching that to two thousand years ago, when we just simply didn't have the manufacturing capabilities, is a little bit too much.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



SIX said:


> I'll simplify the science because I wrote it all out before the post monster ate it, but, you seem to be attributing a touch of magic to the idea of the deflector shield. Firstly, you haven't really described what one _is..._


If I could then I would invent it, genus.
Though you're right about it being more like the idea they had in Star Trek, though even more advanced than that.




SIX said:


> No doubt we'd have been better off without a religious age of dogma - but stretching that to two thousand years ago, when we just simply didn't have the manufacturing capabilities, is a little bit too much.


It was an example, and those designs, if there, would be heavily flawed. However hundreds of years of progress was lost in this one, and only one example. This library wasn't simply a collection of books, but held a significant amount of research and study collected from across the world.


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Roose Hurro said:


> Here you go, Clayton:
> 
> http://www.adherents.com/people/100_scientists.html
> 
> ...



True - and yet organised religion also has a history of actively denigrating and/or suppressing inconvenient facts discovered by scientists that conflicted with their so-called holy books, from Galileo's conflict with the Catholic Church regarding the nature of the Solar System right through to the "creationists" of today. I would say that the reason scientists started coming from the priesthood was less to do with any implied divine inspiration, and more to the fact that said scientists had plenty of time to devote to their interests due to being in an environment where they were supported without actually having to do physical labour for a living...

Religious support of scientific endeavours usually only goes as far as such results support their holy books and dogma - but once a conflict arises such as cosmology and evolution, religion turns on science like a rabid dog.


----------



## Shacklez (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Jetpacks, hoverboards, hover brooms, that kind of thing. 
Just because i have this stupid dream of wanting to fly without being inside a plain, helicopter anything that confines you in the one place without having the feeling of air about you, the thought of being able to openly fly like that makes me giddy if that's the right word to use.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



lilEmber said:


> If I could then I would invent it, genus.
> Though you're right about it being more like the idea they had in Star Trek, though even more advanced than that.



Star Trek is advanced in the sense that Harry Potter is advanced - in suspending your disbelief, but not in actual science. It's commonly known that the teleporter in the show was literally just a budget move.

 And when I say describe it, I don't mean describe how to make it. Are we talking energy fields? All of the common stereotypes for deflector shields - plasma, gravity fields - defy science. It's not a 'potential future invention' so much as an impossible dream.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



SIX said:


> Star Trek is advanced in the sense that Harry Potter is advanced - in suspending your disbelief, but not in actual science. It's commonly known that the teleporter in the show was literally just a budget move.
> 
> And when I say describe it, I don't mean describe how to make it. Are we talking energy fields? All of the common stereotypes for deflector shields - plasma, gravity fields - defy science. It's not a 'potential future invention' so much as an impossible dream.


Energy shield and energy deflection technology hasn't even sparked in mathematical theory yet, how are you even suppose to comprehend an actual answer to your inquiry? You're asking me to explain some sort of quantum energy theory, an equation that doesn't exist and, if it ever does, won't for long after your or my lifetime. Eventually some sort of energy deflection shield has to be made, simply because at some point that will be the next step.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Main project in our lifetime - extend our lifetime.
Main project in our extented lifetime - extend our lifetime.
~~~~~~~~
Main project in (possible future/present) - pour our brains into machines and stay "conscious" until solar power supply is over, power ourselves with batteries...

That's what I'd like to see. That's what I'll probably see. I don't wish for anything as long as I can exist. Everything is at our grasp anyway, it'd be pointless to wish for anything.
Perhaps self propelling bullets, satellite power supply, or compressed & powerful particle accelerators for tweaking every matter. Perhaps 


Zenia said:


> tl;dr
> 
> 
> However, I would like to have a device that can clearly record dreams (as though they were a movie) so that we can watch them again with a waking brain.


It was possible to translate signals from the brain to blurry images. We're not too far from reading most, if not every neural activity.




BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Something to completely eliminate fatigue with no ill effects. About a third of your life is spent doing absolutely nothing, being rid of the need to sleep would be great for us all.


 Third of your life spent doing nothing? There's a lot of brain activity during sleep, and the low consuming requirements in sleep can really restore some of the energy you've spent throughout the day. No matter what, if you're planning on getting rid of sleep, you'd have to get rid of some part in your brain as well, and any consequences won't be easy on you. Or not, I'm not an expert and not a novice.

Who knows what'll be next.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



lilEmber said:


> Energy shield and energy deflection technology hasn't even sparked in mathematical theory yet, how are you even suppose to comprehend an actual answer to your inquiry? You're asking me to explain some sort of quantum energy theory, an equation that doesn't exist and, if it ever does, won't for long after your or my lifetime. Eventually some sort of energy deflection shield has to be made, simply because at some point that will be the next step.



Well, deflection implies a change in velocity, and velocity is a component of movement, which implies that whatever the thing that is deflected is moving in the first place. However, energy is not a thing. It is a quantity assigned to the stored potential inside another thing. You can only deflect things; energy is transferred or transformed, but it can't be deflected in the way you're describing.

Again, it's not that energy deflector shields are a 'potential future invention'; just impossible.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



SIX said:


> Well, deflection implies a change in velocity, and velocity is a component of movement, which implies that whatever the thing that is deflected is moving in the first place. However, energy is not a thing. It is a quantity assigned to the stored potential inside another thing. You can only deflect things; energy is transferred or transformed, but it can't be deflected in the way you're describing.
> 
> Again, it's not that energy deflector shields are a 'potential future invention'; just impossible.


:facepalm: Thanks for your insight Dr. Quantum Mechanics.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



lilEmber said:


> :facepalm: Thanks for your insight Dr. Quantum Mechanics.



No, this isn't quantum, merely molecular.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



SIX said:


> No, this isn't quantum, merely molecular.


You said it was magic doctor, now you're giving it scientific definition. Make up your mind.


----------



## BRN (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



lilEmber said:


> You said it was magic doctor, now you're giving it scientific definition. Make up your mind.



You're quite confrontational. Point me towards the quote where I contradicted myself?


----------



## JoeX (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Giant fighting robots. Or interstellar cruisers.


----------



## BearlyBen (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

1. Holodeck. Oh the possibilities. I'd be addicted like Reggie Barclay in Startrek.
2. Virtual internet worlds you can plug into to work/play/socialize outside of the real world. Only thing that has me nervous is Sheldon's explanation on the Big Bang theory....which says the person at transporter A is basically destroyed and a new person is created at Transporter B...so you are basically a clone after that and the original "you" died at transporter A.
3. Teleportation - Just because it's awesome AND convenient. 
4. Personality altering device - For those delinquents/criminals who do not learn from conventional jailtime/punishment so they can effectively re-enter society and can become a productive person again.
5. Anything related to Capsule Corp from Dragonball Z - Just because I want to carry around my car, house, computer, space ship, transporter, in a fashionable cigar case i can throw in my pocket.


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



BearlyBen said:


> 2. Virtual internet worlds you can plug into to work/play/socialize outside of the real world. Only thing that has me nervous is Sheldon's explanation on the Big Bang theory....which says the person at transporter A is basically destroyed and a new person is created at Transporter B...so you are basically a clone after that and the original "you" died at transporter A.


It gets more depressing when, thinking about it, the only thing that "you" are at any time is a system of atoms.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I think hyperspace (going through another dimension to get around the lightspeed problem) and space colonization in general would be nice to see.

I also sometimes feel attracted to transhumanism, but I personally don't believe in it for religious reasons.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



JoeX said:


> crap



 /slapuser:JoeX

you dug this thread up for THIS?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



BearlyBen said:


> 4. Personality altering device - For those delinquents/criminals who do not learn from conventional jailtime/punishment so they can effectively re-enter society and can become a productive person again.



Or for easier brainwashing of the entire population. Sure, first of all it's just for that sort of use, but _at the same time_, you also make it so they think altering personalities without reason is a good thing. You start to get people supporting it, sneakily carry it out on the opposing politicians, and eventually you get enough support to steamroller over the remaining population unchallenged. Bam.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



LizardKing said:


> Or for easier brainwashing of the entire population. Sure, first of all it's just for that sort of use, but _at the same time_, you also make it so they think altering personalities without reason is a good thing. You start to get people supporting it, sneakily carry it out on the opposing politicians, and eventually you get enough support to steamroller over the remaining population unchallenged. Bam.



It's already started, with conservative media

wanna see a relatively sane conservative turn into a rabid teabagger? Fox News can do that for you


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> It's already started, with conservative media
> 
> wanna see a relatively sane conservative turn into a rabid teabagger? Fox News can do that for you



Why must you make generalizations?  I watch Fox News, and I try to be civil in politics.  I try to show respect to another person's political views if they show respect to mine.



Also, i think this sums it all up: http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=299

If people were more interested in pushing the limits of technology into realms considered science fiction, I think we would see more of what people have been listing.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



mike37 said:


> Why must you make generalizations?



because they make you get all pouty and whiny and that amuses me greatly



mike37 said:


> I watch Fox News, and I try to be civil in politics.  I try to show respect to another person's political views if they show respect to mine.



well you sure as hell didn't learn to be like that from Fox News


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Scuba gear that increased your time underwater and removes the risk for the bends and other diving complications, oh, and is small enough to make it easy to navigate wrecks.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



kyle19 said:


> Scuba gear that increased your time underwater and removes the risk for the bends and other diving complications, oh, and is small enough to make it easy to navigate wrecks.



Trying to imagine how the hell you would pressurize a suit and yet keep it small enough

ROVs are a better option to improve, really, don't you think? Less risk to divers' lives.  Just make them cheaper, smaller, and let them operate longer.


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> Trying to imagine how the hell you would pressurize a suit and yet keep it small enough
> 
> ROVs are a better option to improve, really, don't you think? Less risk to divers' lives.  Just make them cheaper, smaller, and let them operate longer.



Well for low depth wrecks, the East Coast of the US is full of wrecks that are in less than 100 feet of water, and its more fun to actually be down at the site than observing it through an ROV's camera.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Like others, Think star trek. Deep space exploration, Faster then light ways of travel(compressed space/point to point jumping), replicators, Efficient/cost effective energy on major scale, holodecks, teleporters(Point to point and free teleportation), effective/safe stun weapons, human..augmentations(think Deus Ex).


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> well you sure as hell didn't learn to be like that from Fox News



There are a few liberals on Fox News, you know.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



mike37 said:


> There are a few liberals on Fox News, you know.



Lol fox news "liberals".


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I would like to see nanotechnology applied to the extreme, basically, nanofactories inside our bodies that would repair cells and improve them. Bascially the Borg, but without the ugly modification or hive mind. So more advanced than the Borg.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



lilEmber said:


> *Energy shield and energy deflection technology hasn't even sparked in mathematical theory yet, how are you even suppose to comprehend an actual answer to your inquiry?* You're asking me to explain some sort of quantum energy theory, an equation that doesn't exist and, if it ever does, won't for long after your or my lifetime. Eventually some sort of energy deflection shield has to be made, simply because at some point that will be the next step.



Let's start with this:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_window






SIX said:


> Well, deflection implies a change in velocity, and velocity is a component of movement, which implies that whatever the thing that is deflected is moving in the first place. However, energy is not a thing. It is a quantity assigned to the stored potential inside another thing. *You can only deflect things; energy is transferred or transformed*, but it can't be deflected in the way you're describing.
> 
> Again, it's not that energy deflector shields are a 'potential future invention'; just impossible.



From my understanding of Star Trek tech, the deflector shields deflect matter, but absorb energy... a focused phaser beam is absorbed and spread out over the surface area of the shield, thereby "deflecting" the beam away from the ship's hull.  I remember a reference to a deflector-shield generator's capacity for energy absorbtion, can't remember which episode, though.  (Which would explain how said generator could overload and fail if its energy absorbtion/dispertion limits were exceeded.  This is also why the ship's used multiple generators to handle the load, and why a ship could suffer just a partial failure of its shields, opening up a vulnerable area.)




kyle19 said:


> *Scuba gear that increased your time underwater* and removes the risk for the bends and other diving complications, oh, *and is small enough to make it easy to navigate wrecks*.



In other words, artificial gills.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

This probably would be possible:

A music CD that has vocal-less songs that enhance the atmosphere of a book you're reading.
In other words, when it's calm; calm, quiet music would play. During a battle scene there would be fast paced songs. And there would be a sensor that detects exactly what word you're up to, so that the seamless change in songs would take place at the right moment.

This is similar to audio books, but without the reader's voice.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A method of backing up and restoring memories and personality. Also a method to edit said memories.
Video games in brain-driven virtual reality. Matrix shit, basically.
Somehow plug ourselves into a computer momentarily and download the information we now have to spend six months at a time memorizing.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I'd like a device that allows me to slap my past self.


----------



## Kinuki (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A PC-sized quantum computer that can crack all encryptions and lets you play reality-realistic, not merely photo-realistic, games.

...oh.

Okay, strike that. I will just go and buy something like this in some years.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Android with AI, a fully sentient being.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Virtual Reality, Biological Immortality, and Terraforming


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A fast food machine that can make me Pizza hut or Mc. Donald's when ever i want.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Kinuki said:


> A PC-sized quantum computer that can crack all encryptions and lets you play reality-realistic, not merely photo-realistic, games.
> 
> ...oh.
> 
> Okay, strike that. I will just go and buy something like this in some years.



Wait, so, if I'm understanding this correctly, quantum computing effectively takes our current 0, 1 (off or on) bit and replaces it with a 0, 1, 2 (off, on, both) qubit?

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qubit Oh holy balls what the fuck is THIS shit.



W0lfen said:


> A fast food machine that can make me Pizza hut or Mc. Donald's when ever i want.



Wouldn't you rather have a "good food" machine that can make you good food whenever you want? Like, I dunno, a nice chicken marsala, or a medium rare porterhouse with bleu cheese, or a ham-and-swiss on rye with dijon mustard, or blackberry pie a la mode? Y'know, something not horrible?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

A touch hologram computer and the pill that cures all diseases.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Caroline Dax said:


> Android with AI, a fully sentient being.



Data?




Tycho said:


> Wouldn't you rather have a "good food" machine that can make you good food whenever you want? Like, I dunno, a nice chicken marsala, or a medium rare porterhouse with bleu cheese, or a ham-and-swiss on rye with dijon mustard, or blackberry pie a la mode? *Y'know, something not horrible?*



Yeah, a replicator that could provide broiled lobster (with melted butter) whenever I want...


----------



## Kinuki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> Wait, so, if I'm understanding this correctly, quantum computing effectively takes our current 0, 1 (off or on) bit and replaces it with a 0, 1, 2 (off, on, both) qubit?


Yes, qubit's can be either 0, 1 or a both due to superposition.

From school you know the Rutherford-Bohr model depicting the hydrogen atom as an electron orbiting its nucleus like the moon/Earth system. Since SchrÃ¶dinger's cat thought-experiment we know that electrons are superpositional, i.e. occupy every position around the nucleus at the same time in a sort of cloud, except you observe (=measure) the system so it collapses into one position, the so-called eigenstate.

Quantum computers utilize this effects to boost the net computation power. This can be used for, among other things, improved pattern recognition. Better weather forecasting; pinpoint, customizable drugs against cancer, etc.; slightly smarter AI that can drive cars and more could result from advances in patter recognition alone. In fact, Google already worked with another kind of quantum computer in their self-driving car project. Because the hardware linked above operates at room temperature it will eventually find its way from expert systems to PCs and then you got a graphics card that makes Call Of Duty look more realistic than Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## JoeX (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*



Tycho said:


> /slapuser:JoeX
> 
> you dug this thread up for THIS?


Yes, I did. Nyah!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Bio-cybernetics.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

Hovercars
Robot Limbs
Lightsabers
Laser Guns
Travel Jetpacks


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

ZED PMs...


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Futuristic inventions you'd like to see but will never be possible in our lifetim*

I HOPE U ALL SUFFer for what U caused me


----------

